# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  Πρόβλημα με δίσκο journaled

## Kruder

Καλησπέρα. Επιχείρησα να διαβάσω το δίσκο σε windows αλλά επειδή δεν τον έβλεπε καν, άλλαξα την προέκταση του απο το device manager με αποτέλεσμα να μην τον βλέπουν ούτε τα windows αλλά ούτε το mac.

Επίσης όταν παω στο disk utility μου βγάζει το μνμ στη φωτο που παραθέτω.

Πως μπορώ να το επαναφέρω?

----------

